# Strom Im Schwimmteich



## Matte (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo, sind beim Bau eines Teiches zum abkühlen.(Schwimmteich ist übertrieben) Gibt es für solche Teiche besondere Pumpen die Gefährdungen ausschließen? Absicherung über FI - Schalter vorhanden. Vielen Dank Matte


----------



## burki (17. Juni 2014)

Bevor hier laienhafte Info kommen, frage einen Elektrobetrieb.
Hier sind besondere VDE Vorschriften zu beachten!
Selbst wenn es Kleinspannung ist und der Netztrafo in Nähe des Teiches ist.
Ich würde Geräte aus dem Baumarkt o.ä. Märkte auch nicht vertrauen.
Beschweifel das die die Vorschriften einhalten.


----------



## Geisy (17. Juni 2014)

Ich hab aus diesem Grund bei mir mit Luftheber gebaut.
Es ist kein Strom im Wasser nur eine Luftleitung.


----------



## PeterBoden (17. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

nach den letzten, zwei Jahre alten Informationen -da dürfte sich aber nicht viel geändert haben- sieht es so aus:

befindet sich die Pumpe unter Wasser keine 220 V Pumpe, auch nicht mit FI, auch nicht mit Personenschutzschalter (das ist ein verschärfter FI, 10 mA Auslösegrenze), zulässig sind Pumpen mit Kleinspannung, z.B. 12V
befindet sich die Pumpe außerhalb des Teiches, z.B. in einer Grube und saugt über einen Schlauch an so sind einige 220 V Typen dafür zertifiziert. Die Hersteller äußern sich dazu, müssen sie auch. Ein FI ist selbstverständlich Pflicht. _
(manchmal frage ich mich schon über welchen Wahrnehmungshorizont diejenigen verfügen die wider besseren Wissens einen FI-Schalter für ein paar € explizit in Frage stellen)_


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Juni 2014)

Ich bin auch für den Lufthebber. 0 Strom und überwältigende Leistung. Ich denk, die beste Lösung und man kann bedenkenfrei in den Wirlpool hopsen.


----------



## Matte (18. Juni 2014)

Luftheber OK. Peter seine Aussage mit der zugelassenen Pumpe gefällt mir am besten. Wie soll ich sonst das Wasser in den Filter bekommen? ( keine Schwerkraft Anlage, kein Loch in der folie) teichtiefe 1,60m, Böschung 3m Länge.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (18. Juni 2014)

Hallo Matte,

eine gewisse Förderhöhe kannst Du mit dem Luftheber erreichen. Man könnte also über den Teichrand pumpen. 

Wenns aber nicht geht gehts nicht. 

Alle Lufthererianer würden (so glaube ich) immer wieder den Luftheber zum Einsatz bringen und Möglichkeiten suchen finden, wie man das hinbekommt.


----------



## Matte (18. Juni 2014)

Dank Dir. Ich bin für alle Vorschläge offen. Der luftheber ist auch mein Favorit.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Matte,
so wie Peter geschrieben hat, ist es richtig. Mittlerweile gibt es viele 12V-Pumpen, die man direkt in den (Schwimm-)Teich legen könnte. Mit 230V-Geräten in einem Teich (egal ob Schwimmteich) handelt man sich ein Sicherheitsproblem ein, dem man über funktionierende Erder begegnen könnte. Teichfolien sind halt sehr gute Isolatoren, darin liegt das Problem. Es wäre vermutlich kein Problem, leitfähige Teichfolien herzustellen, und so etwas gesetzlich zu fordern. Dann gäbe es das Thema nicht in dieser "ernsten" Form.
Neben einem (für mich obligatorischen) FI für die "Elektrik außer Haus" vergisst man schnell die zweite Schwachstelle - einen Potenzialausgleich! Die gelb-grüne Ader im Stromkabel selbst ist da nicht zulässig, und auch nicht ausreichend. Fehlerströme entstehen auch durch nicht "abgeglichene" Potenziale, sie können hierdurch auch (teil)kompensiert werden, und die Auslöseschwelle erhöhen. Darum gibt es die Vorschriften zum Potenzialausgleich. Das habe ich an meinem Nebengebäude beachtet. Zum Filterschacht hin habe ich den Ausgleich leider vergessen. Halte ich praktisch nicht für schlimm, da ich dort einen sehr kleinen Ableitwiderstand gegen Erde habe, dank der dort vorherrschenden Feuchtigkeit. Sicherheitshalber habe ich auch nachgemessen. Damit sind die Gebäudeerder auch für meinen Filterschacht ausreichend.
Warum habe ich so viel ausgeholt? Eine Pumpe im Schacht, trocken aufgestellt, oder in einem Pumpenschacht a la NG ist nach wie vor noch keine sichere Lösung für einen Schwimmteich, wenn sie beim Baden nicht ausgeschaltet wird. Erst die sichere Ableitung jeder denkbaren Fehlerstrom-Situation gibt einem Sicherheit. Dass dies auch für einen normalen Gartenteich gilt, an dem ich nur mal ein wenig gärtnere oder Fische füttere, halte ich für um so bemerkenswerter. Schließlich ist die gefährlichste Situation am Schwimmteich bei einer defeken Pumpe die, wenn ich ins Wasser steige, oder wieder herausgehe (das ist der kleinste Teil der Zeit, den ich am Schwimmteich wohl zubringe). In einen "Nicht-Schwimmteich" fasse ich dagegen viel öfter 'rein, hier halte ich in den Teich versenkte 230V-Pumpen für weitaus gefährlicher.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (6. Sep. 2014)

Matte schrieb:


> Luftheber OK. ...
> Wie soll ich sonst das Wasser in den Filter bekommen? ( keine Schwerkraft Anlage, kein Loch in der folie) teichtiefe 1,60m, Böschung 3m Länge.


Hallo Matte,
dafür haben die Kollegen im Unterforum "Luftheber" eine geniale Lösung gefunden:
Die buddeln (u.U. ein paar Meter) NEBEN dem Teich ein kleines aber tiefes Loch,
in dem sie ein 200mm-Rohr mit Deckel (natürlich unten) versenken.
Knapp unter dem Wasserspiegel mündet über ein T-Stück ein 100er-Rohr hinein
und sorgt so mittels Schwerkraft für den Zufluss. (Foliendurchführung im Teich)
IN dem 200er-Rohr steht dann der eigentliche Luftheber und fördert, wohin man will.
Der ist damit sehr gut zugänglich und könnte jederzeit herausgezogen werden.
Es wurden Anlagen realisiert, die bei 2,3 m Eintauchtiefe bis zu 75 cm hoch pumpen,
aber das Ziel einer gut geplanten Anlage muss eine weit geringere Förderhöhe sein,
um das volle Potential des Lufthebers zu nutzen.


----------

